# Waste In Afghanistan



## longknife (Feb 25, 2019)

*Let’s forget the almost 1 trillion dollars spent on that farce. Let’s consider that, as of Jul 27, 2018, we’ve had 2,372 military deaths and 20,320 servicemembers wounded in action.*

*American blood is a hell of a lot more precious than dollars that really have no value based upon something solid and real.*

*This article points out something very important:*

_We think of Afghanistan as a nation, but it is not, at least not by our western understanding of the term reports Dan Rather. In truth, Afghanistan is a collection of provinces inhabited by tribes,. Although no ethnic group has a majority, Pashtuns and Tajiks make up roughly 40 and 30 percent of the population, respectively. Hazaras and Uzbeks constitute another 10 percent each. That said, many of the tribes have subsets, and even some of the tribal subsets have subsets. 1_

_Although civilization here is very old, civility is not. Fiercely held tribal and ethnic loyalties have given rise to grudges, hostilities and hatreds held for centuries, if not for millennia. These are coupled with a split-second readiness to settle quarrels in a deadly fashion._

*And the Taliban won’t even talk to the central government because they know what a farce it is.*


*More* @ Waste In Afghanistan


----------

